# [SOLVED] Synaptics Touchpad not working



## luderdune

Hello -

I recently cleaned up my Asus Eee PC 1005HA netbook. Shortly after doing this, my touchpad stopped working. I believe it started when I deleted an entry in CCleaner in the startup section. 

I looked through device manager and it isn't listed. I then uninstalled/reinstalled the driver from Synaptics website. It still doesn't work or show up in device manager. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling with a driver from the Asus website, but now I am told I have to uninstall the previous version, which I already did.

I found a link in another thread to something like hardware tester, can't remember the name. I installed it and the device shows up there. Basically I know it isn't physically damaged, and I know it is connected properly.

I am running Windows XP. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Hi did you try system restore to a time before using ccleaner


----------



## luderdune

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Unfortunately I deleted all the system restore points and then disabled the system restore altogether. 

Not the smartest of moves.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Try installing the driver via device manager update driver and point windows to the driver download


----------



## luderdune

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

It is still not showing up in device manager, so I don't think I can do that. It only shows up in the other program (I looked it up its called 'test my hardware').


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Hi can you try scanning for hardware changes


----------



## luderdune

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

When I do that the list in device manager just refreshes, and nothing new shows up.

I also tried the add hardware wizard and that can't find anything either.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Ok let try installing the chipset first then try the touchpad ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1005HA (Seashell)


----------



## luderdune

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Okay. I installed the chip set driver, and after that it allowed me to reinstall the synaptics touchpad driver. After rebooting it still didn't work. I went to CP > mice and got this message before the properties box popped up:



"Unable to connect to the Synaptics pointing device driver.

If you have installed another ps/2 pointing device driver please uninstall the Synaptics driver by clicking on the yes button. You then need to reinstall your pointing device driver for your external device again.

Do you want to uninstall the Synaptics driver now?"



I clicked no. Touchpad still didn't appear in device manager or CP > mice. Then I did uninstall the Synaptics driver, and reinstall it again, and still nothing. Went back to CP > mice and got same message as above. Clicked yes this time instead of no, and still couldn't get it working. It has still never showed up in device manager yet either.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Hi is there anything else showing next to device in device manager are you using just the xp drivers


----------



## luderdune

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

in device manager the only thing showing up under mice is the trackball usb mouse I have plugged in. 

i only used the xp drivers. should i try a different os? i'm running xp on this machine.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Hi check the asus site for the chipset and install it then try the driver again


----------



## luderdune

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

tried that, still nothing, not even showing up in device manager...


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Hi is this still under warranty


----------



## GZ

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Try removing the USB mouse and using the touchpad without it plugged in.


----------



## luderdune

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

EDIT: Fixed, The touchpad was plugged in the wrong place on the MOBO.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Synaptics Touchpad not working*

Hi glad it was that simple should have thought of that


----------

